# portmaster: 'make config' every time



## danvari (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello!

When *I'm* installing ports portmaster goes through all dependencies and does a *make config*, which is fine. But then it installs all ports and opens an option dialog for each port again. I did a fresh install of FreeBSD and it did work before .


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 9, 2012)

The ports system is migrating to an improved ports framework. I suppose that is the reason. Metadata is updated to a new framework.


----------

